# fan leaves to make cannabutter? is it worth it?



## indicat33 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi all,
I'm starting to think using the Large fan leaves to make anything is a waste of time.
They just seem too weak. Any opinions?


----------



## Thundercat (Feb 21, 2014)

I completely agree.


----------



## kinddiesel (Feb 21, 2014)

fan leaves go into the trash. but if your desperate can cut those off during harvest and suck on a leaf . there is some thc on it to give you a contact buzz. but not worth cooking or trying to make oil


----------



## indicat33 (Feb 22, 2014)

kinddiesel said:


> fan leaves go into the trash. but if your desperate can cut those off during harvest and suck on a leaf . there is some thc on it to give you a contact buzz. but not worth cooking or trying to make oil


 LoL, maybe that's why they're called "sucker leaves" , best when added to the compost pile apparently-


----------



## lowryderlove (Mar 2, 2014)

No THC but plenty of CBD.. they can be used for knock out butter.


----------



## fumble (Mar 2, 2014)

I have heard that people juice the fan leaves.


----------



## Silly String (Mar 3, 2014)

When I'm trimming the harvest, all the leftovers go into the crock pot, stems, leaves, etc. (Well, not the rootball!) and I make budder or whatever. I'll make brownies to test the strength. Sometimes I'll combine a coupla plants -- it really depends. I freeze whatever parts I'm not making butter with immediately. The budder is perfectly fine for lightweights, usually.


----------



## Silly String (Mar 3, 2014)

Sometimes I like to unknowingly wear the fan leaves, on the bottom of my shoe, or stuck to my shirt, and cruise through the grocery store, or to my kid's parent/teacher conference. <this has happened to me>

Makes me look really aware. <kidding>


----------



## vostok (Mar 3, 2014)

Not enough THC in those fan leaves to do anything with ..? but I'm open to ideas ....lol


----------



## fumble (Mar 3, 2014)

lmao Silly String  Me, picking daughter up from work after trimming all day: Me: 'how was your shift?' Daughter: 'mom, you have weed on your shirt.'




Silly String said:


> Sometimes I like to unknowingly wear the fan leaves, on the bottom of my shoe, or stuck to my shirt, and cruise through the grocery store, or to my kid's parent/teacher conference. <this has happened to me>
> 
> Makes me look really aware. <kidding>


----------



## stsin (Mar 6, 2014)

I've been known to make butter out of the males as soon as they show (using the whole plant - rootball) 2 males to a batch of brownies makes for pretty happy brownies IMHO. That said, they are also awesome bunny chow that the bunnies helpfully turn into even more nitrogen  But *just* the fan leaves are pretty useless unless you want to make jamacian cubans (which for the record taste awesome.)


----------



## CannaDr (Dec 6, 2016)

Guys, fan leaves are quite useful when prepared with clarified butter(ghee) by mixing 1 part leaves, 4 parts ghee, 16 parts water and cooking in very low heat till the water evaporates. I have tried and I has some effect which is not at all disappointing.


----------



## Blue brother (Dec 9, 2016)

lay them about your place, they look hella cool!


----------



## zoic (Dec 16, 2016)

PLEASE, anyone in Ontario who is throwing out fan leaves, please contact me. I use them to make cannabutter and the medical benefit I am getting for my MS symptoms is amazing.


----------



## Nugachino (Dec 16, 2016)

I was actually curious whether they were worth keeping. Since I'm not too far from first harvest. And have never even seen a plant go from seed to what's in those little bags of sunshine.

My first thought was to use them as part of a skinny thai stick (possibly). Or since I'm not going be selling what I grow. Just add them to the trim. Which will end up being smoked anyway.


----------



## mauricem00 (Dec 16, 2016)

this is interesting. I have been adding my fan leaves to my compost pile but now I think i'll try making ejuice with them.if they do have CBD in them that may work well


----------



## zoic (Dec 17, 2016)

Juicing looks awesome and you can customize the flavour. The next time I have fresh raw leaves I will definitely be trying a small amount that way.


----------

